# Looking for something like hydro-turf but cheaper



## Callmecaptain (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone have any luck with any cheaper alternatives to hydro-turf?

I need to put something down to cool the casting deck and rear bench seat, the aluminum gets super hot when the sun is out. Not looking to break the bank over it, thanks.


----------



## Skiffing (Apr 19, 2015)

I used self adhesive mat from Blacktip Jetsports.

39"X78"x0.25" is $62.00 or about $3.00 / sq. ft.

https://blacktipjetsports.com/


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 19, 2015)

It looks like Hydro-Turf is EVA foam? So is this, doesn't look as nice as Hydro-Turf but definitely cheaper. Might use it with that 3M Spray Adhesive..

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Best-St...locking-Foam-Mats-4-Pack-BS100-4HDT/202019834


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 20, 2015)

i used eva foam gym mats from walmart. look like a puzzle. i did not glue em. laid a piece of carpet over them. had to offset the seam so it wouldnot fall in middle of seat bases. i think they are 1/2 in thick.Grey color. 20$ for 24 sq ft


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 21, 2015)

Welp, after giving this some thought, I actually ended up pulling the trigger on the Duk Grass camo hydro-turf from Gator-Trax.

It wasn't cheap by any means but I just like the pattern too much. I'll get some pic's up after I get it installed. For any of you who have installed Hydro-Turf, what is the best way to cut it? Box cutter and straight edge, scissors, etc.?


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 2, 2015)

I need to change the topic of this thread to "what costs more than regular Hydro Turf? ..*Hydro Turf from Gatortrax*." hehe

Finally got it all done, really happy with it. I'm glad I got it with the 3M stuff on the back, made installation a breeze.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 2, 2015)

Man I am on the fence about using just B-Stock Hydro Turf or going with the Gatortrax stuff. I have been going back and forth on this issue. The GatorTrax is not cheap but the color patterns they offer is awesome.

How does it feel on the feet and butt? Did you get the plush material for it to go underneath it? And how did you cut it?


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 2, 2015)

Yea, I was in the same boat as you. I figured if I was going to go through all the work and $, get something that I'd be happy with since it covers so much of the boat.

I had bare aluminum before, it gets ridiculously hot here in the summer so it will help cool everything down. It feels firm but a hell of a lot better than before. Pretty good feel to the feet and a little firmer on your butt. I would still want to have a cushion or boat seat if you do a lot of sitting in your rig.

I just used a utility knife and a drywall T square to cut it all, it cuts pretty easily. For the casting deck, I traced the pattern onto a large roll of paper, it helped a lot. The back was fairly simple since it was mostly square. I did not put anything underneath the hydro-turf.

Shipping for two sheets was $68 since it's an oversize box. Not cheap by any mean$!


----------

